# 4 spark plugs fouled and gas authonomy of about 160km per tank



## giorgiom92 (May 26, 2021)

Hello everybody, i want to start by saying i'm new here and thanking you in advance for your knowledge, suggestions and opinions.

I have an Audi A3 8L 1.8T 2005 with AGU engine, i have bought it about a year ago but after a complete gearbox overhaul (not performed by me) and coronavirus, i have not been able to test it properly, now also because of a pretty complicated problem with regards of the AFR and terrible pinging/knocking under acceleration.

I have put 3 different set of spark plugs (heat range 5, 6 and 7) and every time i put them out, these things are completely fouled with black carbon and a terrible gas smell, also the head of the piston is soaked in gas, the car also smells like gas on the exhaust and have an authonomy of about 5km per liter, which its awful, since i was able to do only about 160kms with a full gas tank.

I live in Venezuela, which is a terrible country to have nice cars like our VW's, since we're now forced to use a gas of about 87-91 octanes (don't know precisely how much and i have no way to find it out either).

I have:

FPR replaced with another one of 3bar
New fuel pump, tested and pumping at 36 psi at idle
New spark plugs bosch
Injectors cleaned twice
New ignition control module
cleaned MAF (some say that i should not have, but in desperate problems, desperate solutions).
Coils tested individually
Tried octane booster
Tried to run with the maf disconnected, and disconnect and re-connect the MAF while the vehicle is on and it effectively turns off.
Very good idle, and the car starts right away
Vagcom says i don't have O2 sensor 1 of bank 1 (codes p0134 and 0135), the previous owner did a cat back and removed 1 of the o2 sensors, not sure if the first or second, but this was not new to me and before these couple of weeks, the car was working without any issue at all.

My turbo is a K03 at about 9psi, i know it has some problems since its blowing some oil to the intercooler, but also this is not new, and the car ran fine (without this excessive gas injection to the cylinder).

what could this be? Vacuum leak? some electrical issue? Fuse #30 under the steering wheel?

What is obvious to me is that the engine is receiving waaay to much fuel for unknown reasons to me.


Thanks in advance!


----------

